# Remis roof light spares??



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have an Autotrail Chieftain and at the weekend the winding handle on the Remis roof light broken in half. I have searched the internet for a replacement without success. Has anyone had the same problem and if so did you find a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried these people?
www.leisureshopdirect.com


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi rowley 

I have had a look at the site without any success, thanks for the suggestion. Maybe somebody else will come up with somewhere . In the meantime I will keep trying.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

HI,

Have a look at this company I know they sell Remis parts but their web site is fairly useless, they are helpful on phone.
http://miriad-products.com/

Philj


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the suggestions. I rang the UK branch office of Remis and they suggested I rang the van manufactures, then I spoke to Autotrail. The outcome was a gearbox and crank handle will be sent out by post. 

Again thanks to all.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

RainDancer said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions. I rang the UK branch office of Remis and they suggested I rang the van manufactures, then I spoke to Autotrail. The outcome was a gearbox and crank handle will be sent out by post.
> 
> Again thanks to all.


Do you have a phone number for Remis UK?


----------

